# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Which type of sand for tiling screed

## col5555

What type of sand is best for tiling screeds. Sharp plastering or would brickies sand be ok as I have some left. I will be screeding a toilet and bathroom so not a large area.

----------


## cherub65

sharp washed sand is the go

----------


## Vernonv

I used "concrete" sand which I think is sharp sand.

----------


## Jacksin

Ive only seen plastering sand used.  
Its sharp but not as coarse as concrete sand and easier to screed. 
Brickies sand contains clay and from my experience cracks when drying.

----------


## col5555

Thanks. Will get some plasterers sand.

----------

